# Expat in Bahrain can you help



## Sally1301 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello everyone 

I hope someone there can help me. We are family of 4, our kids 3 years old and 5 years old from the UK, I have been offered a job in Bahrain, salary 1,700 BD + health insurance. My first question, is the salary enough to live comfortably there. 
Witch area is the best to live in? I would like to live close to the British community. my work will be in Manama. 
What is the best international school? 
Is it better to buy a car or rent? What is the average cost?
We are excited about the move but also nervous. If everything went to plan we should move around July 20016 

Any advise or help will be much appreciated. 

Best regards
Sally


----------



## DebbieT11 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello Sally, and welcome to Bahrain! (early) Like everything else, "enough" is sort of subjective..... and depends on the lifestyle you and your family desire..... so it's a tough question to answer. Personally, we lease cars here, find it easier to not have to sort out licensing, inspections, maintenance and insurance. Others feel that is silly and see it as more economical to buy a car. Also, if accommodations and education are included in your contract, that is a huge difference - perhaps a real estate representative could begin helping you find where your family would be most comfortable on the island?

Sorry to have no real answers for you.... just wanted to welcome you to the tiny desert island Kingdom!


----------



## Sally1301 (Jan 4, 2013)

DebbieT11 said:


> Hello Sally, and welcome to Bahrain! (early) Like everything else, "enough" is sort of subjective..... and depends on the lifestyle you and your family desire..... so it's a tough question to answer. Personally, we lease cars here, find it easier to not have to sort out licensing, inspections, maintenance and insurance. Others feel that is silly and see it as more economical to buy a car. Also, if accommodations and education are included in your contract, that is a huge difference - perhaps a real estate representative could begin helping you find where your family would be most comfortable on the island?
> 
> Sorry to have no real answers for you.... just wanted to welcome you to the tiny desert island Kingdom!


 Hello Debbie, 
Thank you very much for taking the time to reply to my post, I appreciate your advice. Are you based in Bahrain or UAE? 
I still haven't negotiated my final salary, but I will make sure they offer me something better. I have received many not very encouraging comments about the salary I was offered which was an eye opener for me. At the moment my 2 kids are very comfortable in London, attending all sort of music and sport activities, learning already 3 languages and I don't want to deprivate them from all of that. 
It is hard for me as I don't know the country and I don't know exactly how much things cost over there. 
Again thank you very much for your reply. 
Regards
Sally


----------



## DebbieT11 (Jul 26, 2012)

I am based in Bahrain..... please check your private message box for one from me! <smile>


----------



## Nader Guirguis (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello Sally

Just to add some figures:
Schools: ythe best is: SanChristopher 
http://www.st-chris.net/index/
it has always a long waiting list but for British nationalities it is more easier 
Second is British school of Bahrain (I have 3 kids there now), British School Bahrain
Then you have Nadine school, these are the three good schools for British curriculum in Bahrain 
The fees are indicated for each age group in the school website

Accommodation: a 3 BR apartment (fully Furnated) can cost from 500 - 900 BD monthly
Locations: depends what do you you prefer: I have been in Juffair (Manama) for one year: there is: furnated apartments, hotel, restaurants, parties , bars , but not much for kids life , we are more happy now in a villa in Janabyia near to the British School , there is lot of compounds with good facilities for family life (you need to furnate it ). 
Transport: 7 seat Toyota fortunar costs 300 BD / month to lease other sedan car cost 220 BD/month, I have my own new car as I see it is easy to maintain, others prefer to lease 
of course Petrol is much cheaper than Europe filling a 85 Liter costs around 7.5 BD

I wish this helps
Cheers


----------



## Sally1301 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nader Guirguis said:


> Hello Sally
> 
> Just to add some figures:
> Schools: ythe best is: SanChristopher
> ...


Hello Nader

Firstly, happy new year. 

Thank you very much for your reply, and the break down figures, it is extremely helpful. 
As I mentioned in my original post, I have been offered BD 1,700 + health insurance+ annual bonuses ( still not sure how much). I understand that this salary will not cover the school fees. 
Please can you kindly tell me: ( sorry to bombard you with questions) 
1) how much 2 bedroom apartment in a good & secure part of Sarr cost? I was told it is close to Manama where my work will be based & close to the St Christopher school & the British school. 
2) are there other nice area you would recommend which are close to school?
3) how much do you spend on food monthly?
4) how much the kids activities cost? Such as Swimming, Football, piano lessons? 
5) what is the annual fees for the sport clubs? 
6) how much internet, phone, etc,cost? 

7) Do you think BD 1,700 is enough to live on? 

Again thank you very much for your help and advice, it is hugely appreciated. 

Regards
Sally


----------



## Nader Guirguis (Dec 25, 2015)

Sally1301 said:


> Hello Nader
> 
> Firstly, happy new year.
> 
> ...


Hello Sally, have send replay to your questions with more details in a PM, please let me know if you got it.
(note that I have not included any thing about schools: fees, transport, uniforms, books, material, school trips, class activates, festivals , ..) 
see attachments supporting my replay here below.
Regards







View attachment British Club Bahrain_Application Form and Notes.pdf


----------



## Sally1301 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nader Guirguis said:


> Hello Sally, have send replay to your questions with more details in a PM, please let me know if you got it.
> (note that I have not included any thing about schools: fees, transport, uniforms, books, material, school trips, class activates, festivals , ..)
> see attachments supporting my replay here below.
> Regards
> ...


Hello Nader

Thank you very much for your PM. Your answer is extremely helpful. 
Also thank you very much for providing me with all the useful links. 

I have PM you as well. 
I wish you and your family all the best. 

Sally


----------



## Nader Guirguis (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks very much Sally , wish you and the family all the best too !!
Cheers 
Nader


----------



## darpan4 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sally1301 said:


> Hello Nader
> 
> Thank you very much for your PM. Your answer is extremely helpful.
> Also thank you very much for providing me with all the useful links.
> ...


Hi Sally,

Can you share Nader's message? I am also in similar situation and would like to have those answers.

Best,
Darpan


----------

